# The Smoking Meat Store



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2006)

Folks, I hope that you have had a chance to look at the new link that Tulsa Jeff has in the "Wormhole to Related Sites". The newest addition here is the Smoking Meat Store. 

Need a smoker? He's got them...Need some smoking wood? Got that too!  BBQ tools, thermometers, recipe books? Get those there too.

Jeff was trying to set up an Internet business and give up his 9-5 job, so I hope that you'll take the time to visit this new site and spend a little of your green there.

Jeff has given us a great forum here, so let us show him our support and send some business his way!

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 7, 2006)

hello hello,
not today,
but in next week or so,
i will buy 2 or so packages of pecan smoking chips.
if he has pecan CHIPS..
then its time for brisket..
for my beef sandwiches-- i usually do chuck roasts

i want some maple chips for my buck board bacon..
i want some cherry chips for what ever.


big boss jeff--
im wanting [in future] a rack to hold chicken leg QUARTERS..

i have round elec h2o smoker.

 1 or 2 rib racks will be needed by may  [memorial day]
these will probably be used for rib tips more than st.louis style..

allied kenco has these..


----------



## smokey steve (Dec 14, 2006)

I just checked out the smoking meat store and it looks like whatever we would need is there. I will be tossin jeff some cash. Good Work :D


----------



## dacdots (Dec 15, 2006)

Jeff,I had written a post before on using citrus wood for smoking.As always citrus wood is scarace as hens teeth here in WV.Is it possible you might find a source for citrus wood and add it to your store.Thanks,David


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 7, 2007)

I was looking at smokers at the smoking meat store and ended up at Amazon.com. I can't seem to stay here. I prefer to invest in the best site on the web but ... I confused - don't know what I'm doing wrong. It happens every time!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Debi, I believe that Jeff signed SMF up as an affiliate with Amazon.com. When you buy something from Amazon, Jeff gets a percentage of the proceeds that he uses to offset the operational costs of running his websites.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 8, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh so I didn't mess it up? Kewl!


now ... 

Char-Griller 1224 Smokin Pro 580 Square Inch Charcoal Grill with Side Fire Box
       or the
The Great Outdoors Deluxe Gas Smoker ?

I need room! But I don't want to sacrifice taste.


----------

